# VK | New Arrivals



## Stroodlepuff (27/2/20)

Vladdin BoqPod Starter Kit
Vladdin BoqPod Replacement Pods
Vladdin BoqPod Card Holder
Demon Killer Staple Staggered Fused Clapton Violence Wire (10PCS/Pack)
SMOK Nord 2 Pod Kit FDA Package 1500mAh 4.5ml 7-Color Cobra ( LIMITED QUANTITIES )
SMOK RPM Standard Cartridge FDA Package 4.3ml (Empty) 3PCS/Pack
Vandyvape Kylin M RTA Glass Tube 4.5ml 1PCS/Pack

Mr Hardwicks - Juicy Mango Saltz

SnowCone E-liquids:
Snow Cone -Tigers Blood 120ml, 3mg x 120
Snow Cone Salts -Tigers Blood 30ml, 25mg x120

Majestic Vapor - 5 Flavours

Smashd - 4 flavours

Crusher 60ML - 7 Flavours
Crusher Nic Salts - 8 Flavours

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Slick (27/2/20)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Vladdin BoqPod Starter Kit
> Vladdin BoqPod Replacement Pods
> Vladdin BoqPod Card Holder
> Demon Killer Staple Staggered Fused Clapton Violence Wire (10PCS/Pack)
> ...


No link for us lazy people

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

